# Acople de impedancias entre dos interfases RS232



## Arkantos (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola amigos tengo el siguiente problema:
Estoy trabajando con comunicacion serial entre un pic, el puerto serial del PC y el puerto serial de una fuente digital la idea final es controlar la fuente desde el pic. ya he diseñado un programa para dicho fin el cual he simulado desde la hyperterminal y el pic, y desde la hyperterminal y la fuente, pero a la hora de conectar el pic y la fuente no he logrado realizar una comunicacion, creo que es algo relacionado con las impedancias de los puertos del pic y la fuente. Alguien sabria como realizar un buen acople de impedancias (si esta es la solucion) o algun truquito para solucionar este problema?

Gracias de antemano a todos los que me puedan colaborar


----------



## maunix (Sep 20, 2006)

Arkantos dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos tengo el siguiente problema:
> Estoy trabajando con comunicacion serial entre un pic, el puerto serial del PC y el puerto serial de una fuente digital la idea final es controlar la fuente desde el pic. ya he diseñado un programa para dicho fin el cual he simulado desde la hyperterminal y el pic, y desde la hyperterminal y la fuente, pero a la hora de conectar el pic y la fuente no he logrado realizar una comunicacion, creo que es algo relacionado con las impedancias de los puertos del pic y la fuente. Alguien sabria como realizar un buen acople de impedancias (si esta es la solucion) o algun truquito para solucionar este problema?
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos los que me puedan colaborar



¿La fuente tiene interfaz RS232? o es a niveles TTL?

No hay que adaptar nada, si algo no te funciona es probable que tengas mal alguna señalización o bien que tu fuente esté esperando que le envies el DTR o RTS.

Fíjate lo siguiente

Intenta en el hyperterminal conectarte a la fuente pero poniendo "control de flujo por software".  Si así no se comunica, bueno, es eso.  Necesitas generarle las señales que te acabo de mencionar, una de ellas, o ambas.


Saludos


----------



## eidtech (Sep 20, 2006)

Checa que estes conectando TX con RX y RX con TX.
Tambien podrias usar un sniffer para ver que es lo que esta pasando, te recomiendo el DockLight


----------



## Arkantos (Sep 21, 2006)

Hola gracias por su colaboracion.. 
Maunix: Gracias....tengo la siguiente situcacion: La fuente tiene una interfaz RS232. Como dije ya la he conectado directamente al hyperterminal y desde ahy funciona sin problemas (solo necesito la linea TX y RX y GND) sin control de flujo y asi funciona bien. El problema es cuando trato de conectar el PIC a la fuente usando esta misma configuracion la fuente no responde a los comandos enviados desde el pic.. se ke el programa del PIC esta corriendo bien p´q lo he simulado con el hyperterminal y todo va bien pero no se p´q no funciona con la fuente( estoy usando un MAX232 con su configuracion tipica y he probado con condensadores de 0.1 y 1 uF.
Eidtech: Si ya revise eso y nada.. Gracias


----------

